# Best light choices in $50 and $100 range??



## dimwatt (Feb 24, 2005)

I am faced with a couple of choices. I have scrounged $100 to spend on a light or lights. I would like some input on getting the best bang for the buck out of what I have to spend. I am thinking two ways here so this is a challenge. I can either spend the $100 on one light or buy two. This opens up SO many possibilities that I don't know if a person could possibly narrow it down to just one or two lights!

So for two lights, what are the candidates? One can be say, $30 and the other $70 or so.

Edited 2/25 OK, The Magcharger does fit my criteria, BUT, just for causing mass confusion, temporary dementia and and flashahol attacks,(standard CPF behaviour, LOL) lets drop it from contention, shall we?

If I were to spend $100 on ONE light,either manufactured or modded what would would be the very best choice I could make? Don't quibble over a few bucks, so $109.99 or so would be acceptable if it means a definite gain in quality .

AS it is unlikely I will have the spare cash to do this again for a while, I am faced with the near impossible task of making a choice I won't immediately regeret!

The main criteria in no particular order are:

Good value to price ratio. (not buying a "name")

Something that will hold value well or perhaps even become 
collectible should I decide to sell it in the future and buy newer technology.

Be practical for occasional home and/or home defense use. VERY bright.

Not be so exotic that it becomes obsolete soon. (unusual feeding habits

Anything that I missed that CPF'rs like in a light.


I know this is highly subjective and has been asked before so sorry for the proverbial/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif but with the introduction of so many new lights just recently I would like to be able to consider everything including soon to be released lights. Also, there are many lights out there that I don't even know of yet, so I am asking the more experienced CPF'rs for their valuable input. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Thanks to all!

dimwatt


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 24, 2005)

Incandesent=Streamlight TL3+Pelican M6 or Surefire 6P
LED=Inova T3+Nuwai QIII


----------



## vtunderground (Feb 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*dimwatt said:*
The main criteria in no particular order are:

Good value to price ratio. (not buying a "name")

Something that will hold value well or perhaps even become 
collectible should I decide to sell it in the future and buy newer technology.

Be practical for home and/or home defense use. VERY bright.

Not be so exotic that it becomes obsolete soon. (unusual feeding habits

Anything that I missed that CPF'rs like in a light.

[/ QUOTE ]

Pelican M6 HA regulated Luxeon III LED - $99

If I had $100 to spend on a flashlight, this is what I'd buy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 24, 2005)

MAGCHARGER, it has a 2 hour run time and great output. Yes, at CPF, you wouldn't be buying the name, you'd be buying the "anti-name". 

Strion, another great rechargeable. Since you are limiting spending at 100 dollars, I would assume you don't want to be spending 2-3 dollars an hour powering some 123 lithium light. I know I don't.


----------



## chmsam (Feb 24, 2005)

You never did tell us how you want to use the light. That makes a big difference.

Having said that, personally, I'd go with a SureFire and use the ability to use other parts and accessories down the road to fine tune the light. 

And I'd use the leftover cash to take my wife/gf (having both is way too much work, btw) out for dinner. Failing that, I'd buy better beer for the rest of the month.

Mostly what's important is to figure out what you need the light to do, and then play "Kid In A Candy Store." That's always fun!

Enjoy it.


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 24, 2005)

If you are going with Surefire, um, er, well, there won't be any leftover cash /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif .


----------



## chmsam (Feb 24, 2005)

Ah, well, there could be depending on which one. Heck, you could buy three G2's. But only a wee, tiny, small piece of a Beast.

But once you get an SF, you are right. There will rarely, if ever, be any leftover cash from then on. LED modules, battery packs, tail switches, lanyards, holsters, etc.

Been there, done that, haven't bought the T-shirt yet.

Hmmmm, a SureFire polo shirt and cap. Hmmmmm. 

But that's getting off-topic.

This place is the photon lovers equivalent of crack.


----------



## BlindedByTheLite (Feb 24, 2005)

Princeton Tec Corona and an Underwater Kinetics 4AA eLED.


----------



## 270winchester (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey dimwatt: I met you at the feb get-together. Looking to spend some hard-earned cash on something nice eh? DOn't we all..../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

I just picked up a Surefire E1L, yeah I know it's a little dim but it's a great little light that can throw a very nnice beam and sips batteries. 98 bucks, right under your top-limit.

A 9P is always a good way to go if you want a really bright light at a decent price.

An Inova T/XO3 would be very good as well, with their 2-hour+ regulated Luxeon power and all.

A Magcharger if you really want the least dollar/once price.

Nick


----------



## dimwatt (Feb 25, 2005)

chmsam..Home use/home security for things that go bump in the night /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif Funny, funny guy!LOL Get the shirt and cap,willya already?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

cheesehead..Another underemployed CPF comic, I see! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif You guys keep up this Surefire kick and I'm gonna have to go sit on a street corner with a coffee can! (for collections, you pervert!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Would love to have one BUT....like csmsam said, acceriories, accessories, accessories! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif 

Hello again 270....Thanks for the offer and suggestions. Surefires are pretty much out of the question unless I happen upon a bargain I can't pass up. I confess I don't know them by heart and am always looking them up! LOL I could concievable blow the whole wad and get one or the other of a couple of different models but most are just a fantasy! The L4 gets me all twisted up and the E2D is CPF's equivilent of Viagra! Guess that stems from thje old LEO days! If I would have pulled something like that from my Sam Browne belt back in the 70's and 80's, grown men would whimper and women would faint! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (Gee, Now I wish I WOULD have had one) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gifI can't believe I said that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Anyway, this is very entertaining! Keep those suggestions coming!

Check out this Ebay auction!ROFLMAO!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=383&item=7137070817&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

dimwatt /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey, that ebay thing is pointless, like my posts.

Eh, the Surefires are great lights, just expensive (recently raising their prices 30% or so). 

I still think the Strion is the way to go, unless you don't mind carrying a 2 lbs stick (aka Magcharger).


----------



## Stanley (Feb 25, 2005)

I would suggest a Nuwai Q3 ($35+), and an E2e ($70+?). Think that should just about hit the $100 limit, or has the E2e gone up in price? This way you get both a LED and incan setup. With the E2e its flexible and you always add on stuff as you go along (e.g. KL1 or KL4 Led bezel, etc). If these 2 puts you over the budget, get the E2e first, then as you save more money along the way, you can start buying accessories for it.

Or... you could get the regular Pelican M6 Led AND the Pelican M6 Incan, they should both add up to less than $100, I'm sure...


----------



## KevinL (Feb 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*dimwatt said:*
If I would have pulled something like that from my Sam Browne belt back in the 70's and 80's, grown men would whimper and women would faint! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (Gee, Now I wish I WOULD have had one) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gifI can't believe I said that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

If you need that effect, for <$100, there is only one place you can get it..

The Mag85.

It meets your pricing, home defense, and brightness criteria. Surefire talks about 500 lumens being a lot of light, it is. 800 effective lumens from the '85 shouldn't be too bad either. If all else fails, I hear some appreciate the Mag for its, uhh, "tactical" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif value. Not that I ever imagine having to use mine in that capacity. 

It is great for beer raids at midnight. Right hand on the Mag85 and trigger in overhand grip, left hand on the fridge door, pop it open while simultaneously pointing the '85 inwards and activating it for constant-on. The combination of the fridge light and the 800 lumens will stun the beer and it will just sit there on the shelf, temporarily unable to move, so you can release the door and grab it. Try it, it works, REALLY!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Feeding habits.. it is VERY particular - AA NiMH exclusively. You can't run it on anything else. The good news is that when it gets hungry you pop the cells in the charger, warm 'em up again, and give it back the same old thing day in, day out. Estimated 25 min runtime. NO running cost. 

No idea about future resale value but I can tell you 800 lumens ain't becoming 'obsolete' any time soon. LEDs don't seem to be going there yet.

PS: the shirt rocks.


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 25, 2005)

My recomendation is a Nuwai TM-301X-3 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=16037&item=5168609677&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW and pay someone to put a DownBoy 1000mA in it. http://secure3.dnsaction.com/~anlighte/shop/product_info.php?products_id=478&osCsid=5f38137f9e0efad9b1d704df9bcb83e6


----------



## X33 (Feb 25, 2005)

I would get two lights: one for throw and one for flood and close up with runtime. So I'd get the Inova X5 for flood, close-up and runtime. At the same time you can suck dry those 123s in it. Dont know what good throw light you'd get for the rest of the money. Haven't got Surefires yet. Wether LED or Incan is a personal choice. Incan is nice for throw, although there are LED's with good throw as well.


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Feb 25, 2005)

The Q3 still ranks as my best-bang-for-the-buck flashlight. 3 watt Luxeon, artifact-free beam, single cell 123... it's a great little light.

It can be found for less than $50 most anywhere. I bought mine from Advancedmart.


----------



## petevb (Feb 25, 2005)

I'd probably buy a Q3 (small, practical, edc) and a Pila G3 (more light than any off the shelf LED light, still a reasonable size and practical). They come to $102 at the best prices I can find before shipping. With a little more cash I'd switch to a GL3 for a little more practicality.


----------



## leukos (Feb 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Stanley said:*
I would suggest a Nuwai Q3 ($35+), and an E2e ($70+?). Think that should just about hit the $100 limit, or has the E2e gone up in price? This way you get both a LED and incan setup. With the E2e its flexible and you always add on stuff as you go along (e.g. KL1 or KL4 Led bezel, etc). If these 2 puts you over the budget, get the E2e first, then as you save more money along the way, you can start buying accessories for it.

[/ QUOTE ]

dimwatt,
If you plan on buying 2 lights, I think Stanley's suggestion sounds good.
If you can hang on to your wallet a while, I have seen used Surefire A2's on B/S/T for $100-$110 every now and then. This would be a great all around light for your price range. Bright enough for home security as well as the low light LED option. Good luck! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## DaveT (Feb 25, 2005)

How about:
Pelican M6 incan (or Surefire G2)
Bugout Gear's 3-watt module
Enough left over for an Infinity Ultra or Uke 4AA eLED ...or Gerber Recon or Gerber Trio.


----------



## Donovan (Feb 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Stanley said:*
I would suggest a Nuwai Q3 ($35+) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Whats the best place to get a Q3? I haven't found it yet for $35!


----------



## sniper (Feb 25, 2005)

Welllll...my $.02 is a Pelican M6 LED for light, convenient carry, $46 at Batterystation and UK 4AA eLED. $20 from Brightguy. The Streamlight T2 (old model) $42 at Brightguy is a also a good choice. If you want throw, Elektrolumens Blaster III, or the Mag Light 3D Cell with xenon bulb, or modded with a LUX III LED, and a Gerber Trio will all fit at below your $100 limit. The money you save, you can buy more batteries. With the CR123 powered lights, you will need them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 25, 2005)

Q3's can be found in the B/S/T ~ Lights forum below for $34 and $35

I still recomend the TM-301X-3


----------



## Rogue_monkey (Feb 25, 2005)

get a pm6 led and at the same time buy the ican bulb and switch them out as needed. I think that would cost you 50 +shipping from batter station


----------



## bjn70 (Feb 25, 2005)

Here's my recommendation- Pelican M6 LED + Nuwai QIII + Gerber Infinity Ultra. I think with careful shopping you can get all 3 for under $100. These might not be optimum for every single person's needs but they will cover most needs fairly well.


----------



## Double_A (Feb 26, 2005)

Streamlight Twin-task 2L
Surefire G2
UK eLED

should be able to pick all three up for $100


----------



## Vortex (Feb 26, 2005)

Also take a look at the Gerber LX 3.0 , It is extremely well built, the fit and finish is incredible and it is more powerfull than the Peli M6 LED. The gerber uses 3 dirt cheap AA batteries as oposed to expensive CR123.

I find that the LX 3.0 should be getting a lot more praise it is really an under dog. The beam is gorgeous, it has a nice tigh central spot, a bright 4 point star surrounding the hot spot and a huge dim but usefull spill beam, It really is one of the most usefull LED beams I've seen yet.

Did I mention that it is built like a Tank and it only costs $40 at batterystation.com

Check it out you will not be dissapointed.

It has a twistie switch but you can turn it to a point so you can momentarilly turn it on with you thumb like a tactical light.

and with the left over cash you can buy a G2 or a dirt cheap Streamlight scorpion.


----------



## dimwatt (Feb 26, 2005)

Excellent suggestions, all! The Gerber LX 3.o suggestion by vortex took me by surprise but after checking on the specs, it looks pretty darned good! A three watt LED, illuminate objects up to 150 feet and 50 hours of burn time on three AA's sounds like a winning combination. I forgot to mention that I already have a QIII and like the idea of a light with more length to hold on to. If only the Gerbers had a "tactical" grip!

I,m keeping score here so keep 'em comin' as long as you like. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

dimwatt /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif


----------



## deranged_coder (Feb 26, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*dimwatt said:*
If only the Gerbers had a "tactical" grip!


[/ QUOTE ]
Not sure what exactly you mean by a "tactical" grip but the upcoming Gerber TX 3.0 is supposed to have a tactical tailcap switch. See the following thread:

Question about New Tactical Gerber LX 3.0


----------



## dimwatt (Feb 26, 2005)

Tactical, meaning grips of some sort on the body of the light. The QIII is a good example with the knurling and alligator bumps. I have very large hands (and carpal tunnel) and small lights, especially ones that have a smooth finish just seem to slip right through my fingers.
The new Gerbers do look good though.

dimwatt


----------



## Sproles (Feb 26, 2005)

OK - another vote for the Qiii. I received mine recently and I LOVE it. Sold my E1e and my E2e to do the same thing that you are doing. I had set around $100 or so and am debating on the "big light." Looking at teh bigger Nuwai lights, the Streamlight TL3 and the Pelican M6. Between those 3 - I should be able to find one that makes me happy. I cannot recommend the Qiii enough though. I was BLOWN away by the quality, fit-n-finish and the throw. It is ever so slightly larger than my E1, but it has been worth it. I like SureFire and all, but some people think that they absolutely HUNG the moon! There are other lights out there - cheaper, brighter, smaller and overall a better value. Don't get me wrong - the SF lines are VERY nie lights, but don't stop at that one manufacturer when shopping.

Good luck and keep us posted - me in particular - I am in the same boat.

David


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*dimwatt said:*
Tactical, meaning grips of some sort on the body of the light. The QIII is a good example with the knurling and alligator bumps. I have very large hands (and carpal tunnel) and small lights, especially ones that have a smooth finish just seem to slip right through my fingers.
The new Gerbers do look good though.

dimwatt 

[/ QUOTE ]


Tactile?


----------



## NikolaTesla (Feb 27, 2005)

I'd say 10 90 lumen POLICE lights at $10 each shipped. Each uses 2 123's on 6 volt 90 lumen bulb. All turned on should be 900 lumens in various directions.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Also, if you loose one or destroy 1, you will still have 9 left.

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Wrangler (Feb 27, 2005)

Nuwai Q3 for close to medium distances and Streamlight TL3 Xenon for throw. Less than 100.-USD for both!


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hrmm... well, are we assuming you have no lights at all?

Under that assumption, if I lost all of my lights, these are the first three I would buy in no particular order:

$20 Infinity Ultra
$21 Mag 2C 3x123+KPR112 Mod
$6 Garrity Stainless Pen Light with a 3V spec green LED

Those are three of my most used lights and you still have over $50 left. I have a light on my keychain is an LED_ASAP-modded ARC AAA and that is truly my most used light but I got an outstanding deal on it.

The QIII is a great light and an even better value. My first concern would be to buy a light I would ALWAYS have on my person. For me, that is a keychain light of some sort. Barring that, it would be a single cell AA, AAA, CR2 or 123 light and the QIII is one of the best options that comes to mind on a budget.


----------



## lahjik (Feb 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*dimwatt said:*
Tactical, meaning grips of some sort on the body of the light. The QIII is a good example with the knurling and alligator bumps. I have very large hands (and carpal tunnel) and small lights, especially ones that have a smooth finish just seem to slip right through my fingers.
The new Gerbers do look good though.

dimwatt 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you want something that is nicer to hold on to, you might consider an eternaLight. Their rectangular shape (about the size of a deck of cards) makes them easier to hold than a small rounded shape. The EliteMax (about $75), uses 4x5mm LEDs (and a 5th blue nightlight) to provide some very interesting features including strobing/flashing. 
Or, for a secondary light purchase here, the Derringer ($20) is a bit smaller but just as fun. If the grasping/holding from carpal tunnel really is an issue then you will not only appreciate the flat/regtangle shape but also the near zero force switch. Makes it a great light for those with arthritis or other hand problems.


----------

